# Has Anyone Heard About A Screen To Fit The Ramp Door In An Outback Loft?



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I have search this site and the web for a screen door that would fit the Loft ramp door opening. I thought it would be nice in the summer if we could leave that door open to get even more air through the coach.

Maybe someone out there has made one of thier own. I would love to hear about it if you have!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope....we haven't found a pre-made one that will fit the Outback side opening cargobay door - YET! I had a thread here on OB.com (maybe 2 yrs ago) but it seems to have been dropped out of the archives now. We did find a few places that would make a custom one .... but never got any calls back. We may still have one made by a local canvas place ... eventually ....


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't try to make one yourself....we made screens for our shed...I know yours would be a little more complicated but you could get the stuff at Lowes or Home Depot and give it a shot!


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I don't see why you couldn't try to make one yourself....we made screens for our shed...I know yours would be a little more complicated but you could get the stuff at Lowes or Home Depot and give it a shot!


That's what I'm thinking of I can't find one that is made for it, I will try to make one for it out of screen and canvas. I could always go to a local place that does canvas work and tell them what I need. It couldn't be much different than stuff that they make for boats all of the time. I was also thinking maybe I could make some kind of a swing open door with screen make out of wood but then where do you put it when you're not using it?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Instead of a screen I put up a home made vinyl curtain just like the ones on a walk-in cooler. I actually made 2 screens out of a roll of 28mil clear plastic. I cut several 4-5 inch X ~54" strips and overlapped them and hung one permanantly in the opening between the front garage and the rear living space and I made another portable, to be hung when needed, in place of the ramp door to the garage. It is very functional; it not only keeps the bugs out, but also creates a seperate living space that can be heated or air conditioned while the door is open allowing human and pet traffic to come and go as they please. No worring about someone closing and reataching the screen curtain either. Believe me this is the way to go. One day this'll be an option. FYI Outback sold a screen curtain for the toy-haulers (KRS Series), and it was pricey. I think Camping World sells one also.
Eric


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Instead of a screen I put up a home made vinyl curtain just like the ones on a walk-in cooler. I actually made 2 screens out of a roll of 28mil clear plastic. I cut several 4-5 inch X ~54" strips and overlapped them and hung one permanantly in the opening between the front garage and the rear living space and I made another portable, to be hung when needed, in place of the ramp door to the garage. It is very functional; it not only keeps the bugs out, but also creates a seperate living space that can be heated or air conditioned while the door is open allowing human and pet traffic to come and go as they please. No worring about someone closing and reataching the screen curtain either. Believe me this is the way to go. One day this'll be an option. FYI Outback sold a screen curtain for the toy-haulers (KRS Series), and it was pricey. I think Camping World sells one also.
> Eric


Is there any way that maybe you could email me pics showing detail of what you did? What did you attach it to at the top?

Thanks, Doug

[email protected]


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> Instead of a screen I put up a home made vinyl curtain just like the ones on a walk-in cooler. I actually made 2 screens out of a roll of 28mil clear plastic. I cut several 4-5 inch X ~54" strips and overlapped them and hung one permanantly in the opening between the front garage and the rear living space and I made another portable, to be hung when needed, in place of the ramp door to the garage. It is very functional; it not only keeps the bugs out, but also creates a seperate living space that can be heated or air conditioned while the door is open allowing human and pet traffic to come and go as they please. No worring about someone closing and reataching the screen curtain either. Believe me this is the way to go. One day this'll be an option. FYI Outback sold a screen curtain for the toy-haulers (KRS Series), and it was pricey. I think Camping World sells one also.
> Eric


Is there any way that maybe you could email me pics showing detail of what you did? What did you attach it to at the top?

Thanks, Doug

[email protected]
[/quote]

I'll try to get some Pix, sometime this week, however the OB is tucked in for a long winter's nap, and the vinyl curtain is clear (my favorite color)







which is questionable as far as being photogenic.
Eric
[email protected]


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Instead of a screen I put up a home made vinyl curtain just like the ones on a walk-in cooler. I actually made 2 screens out of a roll of 28mil clear plastic. I cut several 4-5 inch X ~54" strips and overlapped them and hung one permanantly in the opening between the front garage and the rear living space and I made another portable, to be hung when needed, in place of the ramp door to the garage. It is very functional; it not only keeps the bugs out, but also creates a seperate living space that can be heated or air conditioned while the door is open allowing human and pet traffic to come and go as they please. No worring about someone closing and reataching the screen curtain either. Believe me this is the way to go. One day this'll be an option. FYI Outback sold a screen curtain for the toy-haulers (KRS Series), and it was pricey. I think Camping World sells one also.
> Eric


Is there any way that maybe you could email me pics showing detail of what you did? What did you attach it to at the top?

Thanks, Doug

[email protected]
[/quote]

I'll try to get some Pix, sometime this week, however the OB is tucked in for a long winter's nap, and the vinyl curtain is clear (my favorite color)







which is questionable as far as being photogenic.
Eric
[email protected]
[/quote]

Doug,
You will find on here that I think there are only 4 of us (actually now 5) with the loft model. Outback loft probably has the most mods and knows the most about our model. Unfortunatley there are not many accessories made for the outback especially the loft which you know was discontinued last year. Most things will have to be made yourself or universal items bought at camping world. One item I would recommend would be a gutter above the loft door. A few of us have fabricated one or like myself, bought the self adhesive one from camping world which had worked fine. Just one of the many little things keystone missed when building this that you will find on your own. Good luck and call me if you have any questions. Looking forward to some pics.

Dave


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

This site may be able to help.

toy hauler screens


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Starbuc71 said:


> Instead of a screen I put up a home made vinyl curtain just like the ones on a walk-in cooler. I actually made 2 screens out of a roll of 28mil clear plastic. I cut several 4-5 inch X ~54" strips and overlapped them and hung one permanantly in the opening between the front garage and the rear living space and I made another portable, to be hung when needed, in place of the ramp door to the garage. It is very functional; it not only keeps the bugs out, but also creates a seperate living space that can be heated or air conditioned while the door is open allowing human and pet traffic to come and go as they please. No worring about someone closing and reataching the screen curtain either. Believe me this is the way to go. One day this'll be an option. FYI Outback sold a screen curtain for the toy-haulers (KRS Series), and it was pricey. I think Camping World sells one also.
> Eric


Is there any way that maybe you could email me pics showing detail of what you did? What did you attach it to at the top?

Thanks, Doug

[email protected]
[/quote]

I'll try to get some Pix, sometime this week, however the OB is tucked in for a long winter's nap, and the vinyl curtain is clear (my favorite color)







which is questionable as far as being photogenic.
Eric
[email protected]
[/quote]

Doug,
You will find on here that I think there are only 4 of us (actually now 5) with the loft model. Outback loft probably has the most mods and knows the most about our model. Unfortunatley there are not many accessories made for the outback especially the loft which you know was discontinued last year. Most things will have to be made yourself or universal items bought at camping world. One item I would recommend would be a gutter above the loft door. A few of us have fabricated one or like myself, bought the self adhesive one from camping world which had worked fine. Just one of the many little things keystone missed when building this that you will find on your own. Good luck and call me if you have any questions. Looking forward to some pics.

Dave
[/quote]

I have considered the doing a screen as well, but have found that since I do sleep in the garage are most of the time, I just prefer to leave the ramp door closed. I am however going to build a wall / door alongside the stairs on the garage side to keep the heat loss in there to a minimum when I open up the ramp door this time of year. I do run two electric heaters, one mounted on the wall in front of the stairs and a ceramic tower heater in the garage. I do however have to plug the one in separately from the trailer. (two electric heaters, an electric hot water element, and other items dont work well on just one 30 amp circuit).

Brent


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

I happened to read your posts. I do not have a toy hauler but I googele'd "toy hauler screen rooms" and this is the following link. I saw links to Cabela's, nothern tool ect that have them.
Good luck in your search.
crunchman


----------



## olmnsml (May 22, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> I have search this site and the web for a screen door that would fit the Loft ramp door opening. I thought it would be nice in the summer if we could leave that door open to get even more air through the coach.
> 
> Maybe someone out there has made one of thier own. I would love to hear about it if you have!


Last summer I ran across this place online, http://www.qualitywindowscreen.com/store/retractable-window-screens-rollaway-4000-p-482.html, the max size should fit inside the bay door nicely and then be retractable and out of the way when you don't need it. I have not done the mod myself yet, but it looks like a pretty decent option.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Instead of a screen I put up a home made vinyl curtain just like the ones on a walk-in cooler. I actually made 2 screens out of a roll of 28mil clear plastic. I cut several 4-5 inch X ~54" strips and overlapped them and hung one permanantly in the opening between the front garage and the rear living space and I made another portable, to be hung when needed, in place of the ramp door to the garage. It is very functional; it not only keeps the bugs out, but also creates a seperate living space that can be heated or air conditioned while the door is open allowing human and pet traffic to come and go as they please. No worring about someone closing and reataching the screen curtain either. Believe me this is the way to go. One day this'll be an option. FYI Outback sold a screen curtain for the toy-haulers (KRS Series), and it was pricey. I think Camping World sells one also.
> Eric


Is there any way that maybe you could email me pics showing detail of what you did? What did you attach it to at the top?

Thanks, Doug

[email protected]
[/quote]

I'll try to get some Pix, sometime this week, however the OB is tucked in for a long winter's nap, and the vinyl curtain is clear (my favorite color)







which is questionable as far as being photogenic.
Eric
[email protected]
[/quote]

Go some pix of the vinyl curtain:



















I sandwiched the vinly between a couple 1" X .25" furing strips and then attached it to the ceiling directly behind the stock curtain (the stock curtain in still funtional) with 2" drywall screws thru both predrilled furing strips in the ceiling at the very ends


----------



## campermom (Jul 31, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> I have search this site and the web for a screen door that would fit the Loft ramp door opening. I thought it would be nice in the summer if we could leave that door open to get even more air through the coach.
> 
> Maybe someone out there has made one of thier own. I would love to hear about it if you have!


What about the kits for garage door screens? You may be able to modify that to your dimensions.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Instead of a screen I put up a home made vinyl curtain just like the ones on a walk-in cooler. I actually made 2 screens out of a roll of 28mil clear plastic. I cut several 4-5 inch X ~54" strips and overlapped them and hung one permanantly in the opening between the front garage and the rear living space and I made another portable, to be hung when needed, in place of the ramp door to the garage. It is very functional; it not only keeps the bugs out, but also creates a seperate living space that can be heated or air conditioned while the door is open allowing human and pet traffic to come and go as they please. No worring about someone closing and reataching the screen curtain either. Believe me this is the way to go. One day this'll be an option. FYI Outback sold a screen curtain for the toy-haulers (KRS Series), and it was pricey. I think Camping World sells one also.
> Eric


Is there any way that maybe you could email me pics showing detail of what you did? What did you attach it to at the top?

Thanks, Doug

[email protected]
[/quote]

I'll try to get some Pix, sometime this week, however the OB is tucked in for a long winter's nap, and the vinyl curtain is clear (my favorite color)







which is questionable as far as being photogenic.
Eric
[email protected]
[/quote]

Go some pix of the vinyl curtain:



















I sandwiched the vinly between a couple 1" X .25" furing strips and then attached it to the ceiling directly behind the stock curtain (the stock curtain in still funtional) with 2" drywall screws thru both predrilled furing strips in the ceiling at the very ends
[/quote]
Thanks for putting those pics up, it really does look good! I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do. I have time, probably no camping until at least April.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

olmnsml said:


> Last summer I ran across this place online, http://www.qualitywindowscreen.com/store/retractable-window-screens-rollaway-4000-p-482.html, the max size should fit inside the bay door nicely and then be retractable and out of the way when you don't need it. I have not done the mod myself yet, but it looks like a pretty decent option.


Resurrecting another old one









I just ordered a roll-away screen kit from this place yesterday. I contacted them to find out how wide the sides tracks were so I was sure to order it wide enough so it didn't interfere with the opening size at all when rolled up/ open. I'll post pictures as soon as it's installed.
For $200 it seemed like a much better quality idea vs. a zippered type setup!
P. S. I love my LOFT


----------



## paulzar (Jun 27, 2014)

Lofty Dreams said:


> Last summer I ran across this place online, http://www.qualitywindowscreen.com/store/retractable-window-screens-rollaway-4000-p-482.html, the max size should fit inside the bay door nicely and then be retractable and out of the way when you don't need it. I have not done the mod myself yet, but it looks like a pretty decent option.


Resurrecting another old one









I just ordered a roll-away screen kit from this place yesterday. I contacted them to find out how wide the sides tracks were so I was sure to order it wide enough so it didn't interfere with the opening size at all when rolled up/ open. I'll post pictures as soon as it's installed.
For $200 it seemed like a much better quality idea vs. a zippered type setup!
P. S. I love my LOFT








[/quote]


----------



## paulzar (Jun 27, 2014)

I would love to hear how you came out on this screen. I have a 230RS that I would like to get a screen option for the cargo opening.

thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------

